# EPSON - Customer Service Personified



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi folks. Its been 4ever since I posted but I just had to post about one of the best customser service experiences I've ever had. Long story short - I am, as many of you know, an A/V imbecile. But after lots of research and great advice from great people here I got myself a pretty good system for my needs. I chose the Epson mostly because it is one of the highest lumens of any machines (I watch a lot of sports with a fair amount of ambient light in the room). I bought their first sub $3000k 1080p projectors in Jan 08 expecting to install it by feb as the room was nearing completion. Life got in the way a bit and I didn't fininsh until Nov 09!! Ouch. The machine was virtually obsolete. I sent a letter to Epson asking if they would make an exception to let me trade it in for the 8500UB and pay the difference (the one I had was still in the box!). They never responded and so I hooked it up in Dec. The picture was great and I was thrilled... No problems. Fast forward to March and I get a call out of the blue from Epson apologizing that they never got to me. The woman asked "is it still in the box?" I said no and I could tell that she was a bit hesitant. She said, no problem, just send it back and we'll send you a new 8500UB. I asked how much the difference was and she said no charge! "we're just happy to help" Can you beleive it? And truth be told, I thought I wouldn't even notice the difference because I am not a videophile. But out of the box the difference was amazing. Actually, I became friendly with the THX video certified guy who calibrated the first machine and he said it was already pre-calibrated to THX standards in the THX mode and that he didn't need to charge me the $200 to calibrate. 
Anyway, all I can say is that Epson demonstrated a level of service that is not seen too often these days. They owed me nothing and actually took a small loss to make me a fan for life. A wise and good investment on their part. If you are like me then you need to look at these projectors.

ps. I still plan to post pics of the new "escape" room but I just need to mount a few more acoustical panels. 

Thanks again to all for helping me create a dream room, especially Sonny, Brian Pape and Roman (best chair guy in the biz by far)

Max :sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap:

Good customer service is hard to come by nowadays. 

What did you end up using for a screen?


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

mechman said:


> :clap:
> 
> Good customer service is hard to come by nowadays.
> 
> What did you end up using for a screen?



Carada 104"


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

It's great sharing your experiences. Now, just take a pic for us- you can update it when you 'finish' :bigsmile:


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahan.. really a good experience


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not too often do you find customer service like that, awesome!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

that is amazing! I have an epson 8500UB and I have to say I love this projector as well. I can't believe they just upgraded you for no charge, that is great. congrats!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry I forgot the reason I posted, I had a similar (but not as awesome) experience with epson. I had my projector almost a year, I don't watch too much TV, so I had about 660 hours on my lamp. The lamp went dead and thought I would have to buy a new one. I called Epson and shipped out a brand new lamp, no questions asked. I didn't have to pay a thing. gotta love good customer service.


----------

